# Avicularia Versicolor growth



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jun 16, 2012)

I apologize if this is in another thread.I really did try looking.
Has anyone kept a dated record of the growth of their A. Versicolor?


----------



## jakeh (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't keep a record of the size increases that came along with each molt, but I can tell you the dates of the molts, since I have had mine, and that currently around 4" and that it was around .75" when I received it.
6JUL11
17AUG11
25SEP11
13DEC11
11FEB12
12APR12
Hope that helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you that is very helpful.Can You tell me if it is male or female,how often you fed it, and at around what temps you keep it at?


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 17, 2012)

I have three supposed females, as theyve grown quite slow despite ample feeding.

Got them at 3rd instar last March. It's been a year and three months and they're all at about 3" or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Jun 18, 2012)

I just sold my last _versicolor_ that I had since 3i-4i and about six months later it was barely 2".  Safe to say that was probably a female.  I keep my room consistently 75-80F depending on the time of day, and I feed my slings every five days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jhalla16 (Jun 18, 2012)

-A. versicolor (Martinique Tree Spider) named GSP
~1½" - 2" unsexed sling
Last Molt: 5/25/2012 *Still blue, looking bigger
4/5/2012 *Bulkier, still blue
2/06/2012 *Incredibly blue and white.
12/30/2011
11/8/2011
^9/17/2011

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

so at what size do they typically start the color change? or at least make the color change for you (you being anybody who reads this post)


----------



## jakeh (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, I fed it anywhere from once to twice a week (crickets at first, dubias later.)I believe it to be a female, but it's hard because she always webs her corner up and makes her reproduction parts less visible. With that being said, I think it's a her. From the cheap gear I have from Pet Co, I would say the average in it's terrarium is 65-67 degrees and the humidity around 60%. The heat source in the terrarium is a large heat rock, buried in the substrate. The terrarium is an exo terra 12"x12"x18".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakeh (Jun 19, 2012)

The most current molt is when it became an electric teal-ish color with a red rump and the same color "teal-ish" spot on it rump. Before this most current molt was when it's black stripe pattern was still clearly visible. When I first received it, it was all blue with the exception of the black pattern on the rump. Unfortunately the two supporting pics I have were too large to upload and I have only posted two pics under the "sex me" area and I didn't have that problem then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakeh (Jun 19, 2012)

I stand corrected, one of them worked, lol. This is how my versi looked before the most current molt.


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you jakeh.
Can you tell me the age and length?


----------



## spiderperson123 (Jun 19, 2012)

grayzone said:


> so at what size do they typically start the color change? or at least make the color change for you (you being anybody who reads this post)


my versi changed colors about 2 or 3 molts ago and its about 2 inches so maybe at 1.5 or 1.75


----------



## grayzone (Jun 19, 2012)

wow really? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 105052

	

		
			
		

		
	
 this was about the size of my old versi before i got rid of it.. id say this thing was NEAR 1.5" roughly.. i wonder if it changed colors yet? 
I really gotta start actually holding on to some ts.. ive had a bunch and now know what i miss and dont.. the hard part will be regaining all the sp. i miss, that ive bargained off


----------



## spiderperson123 (Jun 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wow really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me as if it was going to change color the next molt it is very dark


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

jakeh said:


> The most current molt is when it became an electric teal-ish color with a red rump and the same color "teal-ish" spot on it rump. Before this most current molt was when it's black stripe pattern was still clearly visible. When I first received it, it was all blue with the exception of the black pattern on the rump. Unfortunately the two supporting pics I have were too large to upload and I have only posted two pics under the "sex me" area and I didn't have that problem then.


That's exactly like mine currently looks. However, it's already at 1.5" DLS, so I figure around 7th-8th instar they change, right? Brett, can you maybe shed some light on this?


----------

